
The Only Five Email Folders Your Inbox Will Ever Need - vitro
https://www.fastcompany.com/3067012/work-smart/the-only-five-email-folders-your-inbox-will-ever-need
======
vitro
My slight improvement to this is to prepend numbers so folders are sorted by
priority:

[1] Today

[2] This Week

[3] This Month

[4] FYI

